

Google forgets about usability with latest Chrome build - zachshallbetter
https://productforums.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/chrome/DhfDac-LJeI

======
jonaphin
Are we talking about Chrome beta? I'm up-to-date on OSX and do not see the
"Hot Dog" button replacing the wrench.

------
roopeshv
whoever this nimbUx is, he's very childish. No, google didn't forget about
usability. Flagged.

